# variante pentru "sa merg mai departe"



## adelalucia

Buna.
Cum se poate traduce in engleza propoziția: *Daca va place munca mea ajutati-ma sa merg mai departe.* Ma intereseaza in special partea cu *"ajutati-ma sa merg mai departe" *
Eu m-am gandit la varianta asta: *If you like my work help me to go on.
*
Nu stiu daca propozitia e corecta din punct de vedere gramatical si daca "*help me to go on" (*"to go on  =  a continua") e cea mai potrivita expresie pentru *"ajutati-ma sa merg mai departe".*

Daca aveti alte variante m-ati ajuta foarte mult.


Multumesc.


----------



## farscape

Care este oare contextul și la ce se referă *munca*: cercetare, studii, spălatul rufelor, lucrări de artă (muzică, literatură, etc.), performanță sportivă? Este important să știm ca să putem determina care este expresia și/sau care verbe se potrivesc pentru contextul tău, pentru că to *help, *to* go* și to *like* s-ar pute să nu fie cele mai potrivite.

De asemenea contextul - scrisoare/articol într-o publicație, slogan, notă, etc. - va determina forma și/sau prezentarea.

f.


----------



## adelalucia

Am un site unde public desene si cer ajutorul fanilor, adica daca ei dau Like sau Share ma ajuta sa-mi continui munca, sa merg mai departe cu site-ul.


----------



## vincix

adelalucia said:


> Am un site unde public desene si cer ajutorul fanilor, adica daca ei dau Like sau Share ma ajuta sa-mi continui munca, sa merg mai departe cu site-ul.



If you love/like my work, help me carry on. Asta ar fi o solutie, de exemplu.


----------



## farscape

adelalucia said:


> Am un site unde public desene si cer ajutorul fanilor, adica daca ei dau Like sau Share ma ajuta sa-mi continui munca, sa merg mai departe cu site-ul.




If you like (or hate  ) my art help me to improve by clicking on Like/Share. Thanks!

Later,
.


----------



## adelalucia

Multumesc de raspunsuri, dar nu vreau sa-mi schimb propozitia, sa spun altceva. 

Traducerea mea nu e corecta din punct de vedere gramatical sau doar nu suna foarte natural?

Eu vreau doar sa gasesc cea mai buna traducere a ei, sau cel putin pentru expresia *"ajutati-ma sa merg mai departe"**. *Adica eu le cer fanilor: "Daca va plac desenele mele, ajutati-ma sa-mi continui munca, ajutati-ma sa pot face asta in continuare, ajutati-ma sa merg mai departe (cu ceea ce fac eu).

 "*Vincix, *intr-adevar sugestia ta "If you love/like my work, help me carry on." ar fi o solutie, m-am gandit si eu la ea, dar daca de exemplu daca as zice *"Daca va plac desenele mele, ajutati-ma sa merg mai departe."*, ar mai fi potrivita?

Am gasit intr-un dictionar variantele astea: to go on {vb.} (dar şi: to be continued, to keep on with, to go on with, to carry on)= a continua

                                                          to continue [continued|continued] {vb.} (dar şi: to go on, to be continued, to keep on with, to go on with)= a continua

Ar fi vreuna dintre ele o solutie mai buna?


----------



## irinet

Buna,


Dacă spațiul în care îți publici desenele e unul virtual, cam asta este și ideea unui 'click'. Poate avea în subsidiar sensul pe care ți-l dorești tu atât de mult. De aceea, sunt de acord cu farscape în a nu-l păstra pe 'help'. Utilizatorii cunosc nuanțele semantice ale lui 'click' / 'share'. That's in fact the whole point. The more 'clicks'  on 'likes' / 'share' you get, the greater hopes for you to keep on doing what you are doing.
See you,


----------



## farscape

> Multumesc de raspunsuri, dar nu vreau sa-mi schimb propozitia, sa spun altceva.



_If you like my art and want to see more, please click on...
This site is supported by fan-feedback, please click on... if you want to see more of my work._

"Go on" şi "carry on" nu se potrivesc în contextul pe care ni l-ai descris



> Traducerea mea nu e corecta din punct de vedere gramatical sau doar nu suna foarte natural?



Cel mai bun lucru este să cauţi tu pe 'Net site-uri similare (încercă "like my art" şi vezi ce-ţi iese).



> Eu vreau doar sa gasesc cea mai buna traducere a ei, sau cel putin pentru expresia *"ajutati-ma sa merg mai departe"**. *Adica  eu le cer fanilor: "Daca va plac desenele mele, ajutati-ma sa-mi  continui munca, ajutati-ma sa pot face asta in continuare, ajutati-ma sa  merg mai departe (cu ceea ce fac eu).
> 
> "*Vincix, *intr-adevar sugestia ta "If you love/like my work, help me carry on." ar fi o solutie, m-am gandit si eu la ea, dar daca de exemplu daca as zice *"Daca va plac desenele mele, ajutati-ma sa merg mai departe."*, ar mai fi potrivita?




Nu mi-e clar obiectivu': vrei o traducere fidelă sau vrei mesajul exprimat ca lumea în engleză, pentru un public care vorbeşte engleza curent? Sincer să fiu eu nici în română nu-s prea sigur că pricep ce spui aici: "*Daca va plac desenele mele, ajutati-ma sa merg mai departe*"

Mi-ai  explicat că vrei ca "fanii să dea" click la Like şi Share ca semn de  apreciere/încurajare şi ţi-am prezentat căteva variante. Uite încă una,  care e destul de aproape de ce vrei tu:

_Please help me to keep updating this site by clicking on..._

Later,
.


----------



## adelalucia

Imi cer scuze ca nu m-am facut suficient de inteleasa si va multumesc ca incercati sa ma ajutati.

Am un site unde public desene. Pe acest site am o pagina in care cer ajutorul vizitatorilor, fanilor (sau le sugerez ca ei ma pot ajuta) si unde le explic cum pot sa ma ajute.
Prin urmare prima mea propozitie e asta: "Daca iti place WEBSITE NAME, ajuta-ma sa merg mai departe.", iar in continuare le explic mai detaliat cum ma pot ajuta: sa dea Like sau Share si asa mai departe. De aceea am insistat un pic ca vreau sa raman la propozitia mea si nu sa spun altceva, pentru ca asta o fac ulterior acestei propozitii.
Nu vreau sa le cer in prima propozitie sa dea Like sau Share, sau sa dea click la ceva. Le cer doar sa ma ajute sa merg mai departe (cu ideea de a-mi continua munca, de a continua ceea ce fac cu site-ul). Nu vreau neaparat sa folosesc "go on" sau "continue", ci ceva care sa exprime cel mai bine ideea asta.
Sper ca m-am facut mai inteleasa acuma.


----------



## farscape

Ne-nvârtim un pic în cercuri - într-un cerc violet 

Am făcut câteva sugestii:
- caută mesaje similare pe Internet
- decide-te dacă îţi trebuie un mesaj ca lumea in engleză sau dacă vrei o traducere a textului tău în engleză

Dată  fiind circulaţia şi numărul de utilizatori limba engleză este mult mai  flexibilă şi mai cuprinzătoare decât alte limbi de circulaţie mai  redusă: în Canada, ţară oficial bilingvă, toate articolele din comerţ  sunt înscripţionate bilingv. Textele în engleză sunt în medie cu 30-40  mai scurte decât cele în franceză, pentru acelaşi conţinut/mesaj.



> Prin urmare prima mea propozitie e asta: "Daca iti place WEBSITE NAME,  ajuta-ma sa merg mai departe.", iar in continuare le explic mai detaliat  cum ma pot ajuta: sa dea Like sau Share si asa mai departe.



Nu  mi-e clar de ce vrei doua propoziţii neapărat când mesajul - pe care-l  intuiesc este: Încurajaţi/Sprijiniţi-mă să continui cu site-ul (şi să  progresez- implicit) apăsând pe Like sau Share. Dar asta nu e treaba  mea. Am încă o idee pentru tine, poate-ţi place:

_If you like my art,_ (please - nu e necesar... ) _help me to keep updating this site by clicking on Like/Share_.

(Of the cuff, zise dânsu' ) _If you like what I do, you can help me to improve. Please click on... and I'll keep updating the site with my latest works/art _(not works of art, that's too much). Yay, we did it!

Cam atât deocamdată,
.


----------

